# 1976 ford swb 4x4



## Ymountainman (Dec 19, 2014)

This is my 76 F100. Its got 390 4speed and Dana 60's front and rear end. It pulls my firewood trailer.


----------



## Ymountainman (Dec 19, 2014)

Still got my flag headliner from 92 when I graduated High School.


----------



## Ymountainman (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## mesupra (Dec 19, 2014)

Sweet truck, very well done! The war is over by the way.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, that'll work. A beauty!!!


----------



## Redbird (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice truck! 73-79 fords are some of the best looking trucks ever built IMO. These truck were the original "built ford tough".


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice truck.

I had a 74 F-250 4x4 long bed. Loved that truck..........


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 8, 2015)

Have a 79 bronco. It's getting modified right now. Zf5 trans, 4 disc brake, hydro boost brake system, twin stick np205, aussie rear locker, 4.56 gears, 468 cI engine.

Nice ride you have


----------



## Ymountainman (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Guys Its my daily driver. I wouldn't trade it for nothing.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 8, 2015)

How do you like the 4 spd? Think I'm going to wait on the zf5 swap


----------



## 06switchback (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks better than mine 

74 f350 dump no restoration just clean the old girl up a bit and replace the old rotten cab


----------



## Ymountainman (Jan 9, 2015)

Honestly the 4speed is like shifting a tractor. It ain't fast but granny low is nice in the woods. For playing I think a C6 would be more fun if you have some horsepower.


----------



## benp (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful truck!!!!!

The 76 split grill is bar none my favorite body style of all time. 

I would love to have a 76 High Boy with a Cummins under the hood.


----------



## Ymountainman (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea I like the split grille too. A highboy with a cummins would be the ultimate machine!


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 10, 2015)

I've seen a 4bt Cummins with zf5 in a 76 ford on youtube. Very nice.



Well I'm going to use my bronco on the highway and off road usually


----------



## Jetterbug (Jan 10, 2015)

Jealous! )


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice, I had an '84 Bronco with a 351 Windsor, man I miss that thing even though I'm a Chevy guy now (2012 Silverado)


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 13, 2015)

I had a 1976 F-150 4x4, mine was a 360 with 4 speed. Sold it when I bought my 1990 F-250.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful truck. You are lucky to have such a nice, rust-free example.

Many years ago we had a '74 F250 with a plow. Not sure if it was a factory highboy or just mildly lifted, but it was a 360 4-speed, and was a great vehicle. We used it to do snow at the family business, a trucking company, where it cleaned up the parking lots, truck wells, and all that sort of stuff. It did years of good service for us until one night, rather than parking it inside the warehouse (where it would be warm and then snow would stick to the plow more, etc.) we left it outside. Big mistake - apparently someone else thought highly of it, also.


----------

